# The weekend.....



## opus (May 28, 2007)

Got a chance to try a Oklahoma Joes unit this weekend.  Did some ka-bobs with beef and chicken, but the biggest and best was the leg of goat.  Cant really see it in the picture.  Smoke at about 180 or so for 7 hrs then got it hot enough to get it all cooked.  I brined the leg over night.  It was succulent!

I think this is my first whack at hot smoking, being the cold smoker I am.  We didnt have the weather for cold smoking, it was a little too warm.

For this round, I used cherry, normally I only use aspen.
All in all, turned out real fine.

As I sit here, gazing out the window, I see new candidates for the smoker:
http://2007photos.milneweb.com/turkey/


----------



## cheech (Jun 2, 2007)

Did you season the meat at all? What did you use?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

We may need another category for goat ...

Hope you can share more details about the goat experience ...


----------



## opus (Jun 2, 2007)

I brined the goat in salt and brown sugar water.  No other spices but that.

I dont hardly season the meat.  Even when I do ribs, I dont season them.  Tried dry rubs before, never thought much of them.  If I am going to season meat, it will be when I brine it.

Like I said, I used cherry but will stick to alder from now on.  Its a lot less harsh and you can smoke for days and it wont get too strong.  I am stuck to hot smoking in this weather, if I do anything else.  We usually do bunch in the spring and fall when it is cool enough to cold smoke.

Goat, which is the number 1 red meat in the world, is quite good.  We raise goats here, but we also raise beef.  I do beef a lot more than goat.  Here is a leg we did for Christmas: http://dopey.hopto.org/archives/ZZ5F66B1C2.jpg

Here's some goat sausage, which is just great!  http://picasaweb.google.com/pmilne/M...13231797093474

Here is the new smoker, almost completed: http://picasaweb.google.com/pmilne/M...65266544509906


----------



## squeezy (Jun 2, 2007)

That leg looked great!  What did you use for stuffing?
Goat is not too plentiful here as yet, lamb is quite popular here though.
I love the barrel smoker ... like to see your inside setup.


----------



## hhersh (Jun 2, 2007)

Opus..........you ate a GOAT ??..........


----------



## opus (Jun 2, 2007)

The Christmas one I stuffed with fresh cilantro and lemon rind.  Everything was coated with olive oil as well.  I bet there was some garlic too.

Goats around, but for something edible, it might be harder to find.

Inside the barrel?, just a couple notches to hang dowels.  Then I can hang whatever from them, using stainless hooks or wire.

hhersh, uh-huh....having goat chops tonight, as well.  Now dont tell me there's no goat in Texas!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks great Opus - nice kabobs!


----------

